# New Yogurt Flavor



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2019)

Brcause I just had the pic line removed from my arm, and just got off of 3 months worth of anti-biotics, it was recommrnded I eat a half cup of Greek yogurt each day to help restore my gut flora.  So I bought some plain Greek Yogurt.  With plain yogurt, I can make it into any flavor I want.  Tonight it was cranberry-honey flavor.  I used real cranberry juice, and added2 tbs. honey and 1/2 cp yogurt.  This was a great flavor combination.

What flavors do you mix up?

Seeeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2019)

I like mine with curry powder and salt.  Think savory!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 26, 2019)

I make far more savory dishes with yogurt, with l that Indian food I make.  I also use some plain Greek yogurt instead of sour cream, in place of some sour cream - a Rick Bayless tip, for some Mexican dishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2019)

Cooking with the Greek yogurt will kill the bacteria Chief needs to rebuild his gut flora.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cooking with the Greek yogurt will kill the bacteria Chief needs to rebuild his gut flora.



I was thinking the same thing.


Use yogourt in creamy salad dressing,. Make ranch dressing and sub yogourt for some of the sour cream or butter milk.
Make some tzatziki.
I make a sandwich spread of cream cheese and chopped olives and walnuts (and sometimes chopped, pickled jalapenos). Thin it out a little bit with yogourt, so it spreads easily on the bread or cracker.
Use it in dip. One of my favourite dips is cream cheese, enough yogourt to get a nice consistency, onion powder, and onion bits or minced onion. Add some fish sauce.
I use yogourt instead of cream when I make pasta carbonara. In this case, I don't believe the yogourt doesn't get hot enough, long enough to kill much of the friendly bacteria.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2019)

I just remembered lassi, an Indian drink. It's made with yogourt, but not Greek yogourt. I don't think there should be any difference in the beneficial bacteria in regular yogourt that hasn't been pasteurized after being made into yogourt.

Found this site with some lassi instructions: https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/lassi-yogurt-drink/


----------



## msmofet (Oct 27, 2019)

I make homemade Greek yogurt (I strain for about 12 hours) and these are some of the flavors/add-ins I use.

I also use small amount of honey or sugar sub to sweeten when I use something that has no sugar in it.

Here are some that I can remember. I like to experiment.

Flavors:
Coconut extract
Cocoa powder
Maple extract
Instant espresso powder
Pomegranate Molasses

Assorted Preserves/Jams/Jellies:
Cherry (optional - add dried tart cherries)
Apricot (optional - add dried apricot)

Homemade:
Lemon curd
Lime curd
Strawberry compote
Strawberry/Rhubarb compote
Peach compote
Homemade Apple sauce

Add-ins:
Granola
Wheat germ (Honey nut if I can find it)
Flaked coconut
Mini chocolate chips
Chopped nuts
Dried fruits
Powdered freeze dried fruits

I like to add flaked coconut, cocoa powder, and coconut extract, to make sort of Mounds flavor. Or add mini chocolate chips and slivered almonds to it for an almond joy flavor.

I'm sure there are others I've tried but can't remember at the moment.

If you can make your own yogurt you have the add benefit of the strained out whey. You can replace liquids in baked goods with whey in breads, biscuits, waffles/pancakes etc. 
Or use it in smoothies or lemonade to add probiotics to your diet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for all of the wonderful ideas
  Sadly, chocoate, nots are not allowed.  Can't have banznas either
  That's ok though, as there are so many other good things I can have


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwinf of the North.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 29, 2019)

Dx usually has a greek yogurt smoothie often if not daily.  Hadn't had any following her recent surgery and subsequent infection and course of antibiotics.  Now she's feeling better and is back on track with smoothies.  

She mostly likes mixes that include banana, frozen strawberries from an organic pick your own place this summer, blueberries and raspberries from our gardens.    She has previously added avocados and kiwis, summer peaches, probably some things.  Not all those at once of course.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2019)

I top pancakes with yogurt and fruit in some form, like jam, jelly, preserves...


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 30, 2019)

Pineapple banana, and pineapple coconut... yum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2019)

I usually have a tub of plain Greek Yogurt in the fridge - either a kilo of Fage 2% or a quart of Aldi Whole Milk (which then tastes a lot like Fage 2% for a $1-plus per container). My top three favorite add-ins are: halved cherries, fresh in-season or defrosted frozen when not; fresh or defrosted red raspberries; and chopped walnuts with honey. I don't add any kind of sweetener to any dish of yogurt unless I have walnuts. Otherwise it's fruit and right-from-the-tub yogurt.

Hope you're over your tummy troubles soon.


----------

